# Lighting Question



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

Would my 96 watt compact florescent be too much for a 18 gal high planted tank?
It will have a large piece of drift wood that will reach the top of the tank

thanks


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

if you have pressurized co2 than no problem


----------



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

i cant afford a pressurized carbon system right now.

but i do use flourish excel. will that work?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

it might but your going to end up wasting so much money on excel. you could use the alternative metricide 14


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

If you have that much watts/gallon and no CO2 added you will get biogenic decalcification. Dropping your KH and making your pH very unstable. Way too much lighting, especially without proper CO2 levels.


----------

